# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  SVEN PS-185 – портативная акустика для всей семьи

## Labs

Компания SVEN представляет новую функциональную и голосистую портативную акустику с удобной ручкой для переноски. Модели [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] удалось почти невозможное – она способна понравиться всей семье.




В портативной акустике SVEN PS-185 удачно соединились самые полезные и востребованные функции. Во-первых, она громко и качественно воспроизводит музыку. В качестве источника контента подойдут все самые популярные носители – USB flash, карты памяти microSD или мобильные устройства, к которым можно подключиться по Bluetooth. Кроме того, модель поддерживает проводное соединение с другими девайсами. Новинку легко брать с собой, а емкий аккумулятор обеспечивает долгую автономную работу устройства. С новой портативной акустикой от SVEN вечеринку можно устроить где угодно – была бы хорошая компания.

SVEN PS-185 оборудована встроенным FM-радио. Это отличная возможность не только освежить репертуар, но еще и быть в курсе последних новостей. Акустика будет как нельзя кстати на даче – родителям радио точно придется по вкусу.

На лицевой панели новой портативки от SVEN есть LED-дисплей с четкими, легко читаемыми символами. Новинка вполне способна заменить собой часы. Кроме того, у PS-185 есть встроенный будильник, который может использовать не только стандартные сигналы, но еще и любые другие мелодии с флешки или карты памяти.

Портативная акустика для всей семьи SVEN PS-185 уже доступна в розничной продаже. Спрашивайте новинку в магазинах вашего города.

*Особенности:*Беспроводная передача сигнала по BluetoothВоспроизведение музыки с USB-ﬂash и microSD card памятиВстроенные часы и будильникВстроенное FM-радиоLED-дисплейРучка для переноскиВозможность проводного подключения к источнику звука

----------

